# Calcium powder for ackies??



## Trewin (Feb 21, 2016)

I just ordered some nutrabal because i heard u should give it to them twice weekly, i also read that you should give them calcium dusted crickets/roaches every other feed. What brand of pure calcium dust do u guys use? Thanks


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## pinefamily (Feb 21, 2016)

Multi-cal from vetafarm. You can sprinkle it on their food a couple times a week, doesn't matter if it's live prey or chopped chicken necks.
We soemtimes sprinkle it on our beardies' greens as well.


----------



## Trewin (Feb 21, 2016)

Thanks


----------



## pinefamily (Feb 21, 2016)

I googled nutrabal, and it looks pretty much the same thing.


----------

